# Penn Fierce 3000 for Inshore???



## cowboyup_iii (Mar 6, 2011)

Thinking about getting a Penn Fierce 3000 with a 7' medium rod for inshore (sheeps, reds, baitfish, etc.) Anybody have experience with this reel? Reel is $60 at BPS but can get it for about $48 from a store on eBay. Any other ideas for a inshore reel in this price range???

III


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

cowboyup_iii said:


> Thinking about getting a Penn Fierce 3000 with a 7' medium rod for inshore (sheeps, reds, baitfish, etc.) Anybody have experience with this reel? Reel is $60 at BPS but can get it for about $48 from a store on eBay. Any other ideas for a inshore reel in this price range???
> 
> III


Penn's new Fierce and Battle reels are new to their line up. The Battle is in the $99 range. The Fierce feels good, smooth and good feeling anti reverse. If it holds up well it will be a big hit, only time will tell. I will match the ebay price on the reel if you combo it up with a rod, and we have lots of 7' med rods to choose from in a wide range of prices. My store is Hot Spots Bait and Tackle located in Gulf Breeze at 211 Gulf Breeze Parkway between the McDonalds and the CVS.


----------

